# Utensils of choice?!



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Okay, very silly thread. Yes, I know. But my partner always pokes fun at me for using a spoon. I'm from the South (Texas all my life sans 3 years in FL) and my partner's from the West (Cali) and Northwest (WA). I've always grown up using one in conjunction with a fork and knife. My partner on the other paw uses just a knife and fork.

What are your "weapons of choice" and where did you grow up? (For those out of the States, it'd be interesting to know that too!)

(Yes, I know. I left out sporks on purpose...)


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

I can do most everything with only a fork, that I can do with a spoon and a knife. 

If dining out and given a choice, I'll opt for all three. I've found that it's less embarrassing for my wife. :smt033

Oh, and I was raised in the PNW. Duh....like there's any other better place.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

I depends on what I'm eating. Something's need a spoon. 

Soup doesn't do well without one.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Eating out to prevent problems when I get home use all 3 but when at home or on a trail ride it is knife and spoon Texas growing up now mountains of N.C.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

You just drink soup don't need anything


----------



## Holly (Oct 15, 2011)

Spoons are for ice cream... nothing else.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Paleo diet. So just dive in face first...


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Holly said:


> Spoons are for ice cream... nothing else.


Ouch... lol!



DirtyDog said:


> Paleo diet. So just dive in face first...


Maybe that's what I'm doing wrong... hmm... xD


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

My poll choice is forced to be: "Not Enough Choices."

I grew up in New York City. I went to a "good" school (that is, a private school). We lived in a "nice" neighborhood. My parents were very, um, upscale.
I learned to use not only the canonical knife, fork, table spoon, tea spoon, coffee spoon, salad fork, dessert fork, shellfish fork, fish knife, steak knife, but also a whole lot more.
I learned a lot of table manners, and a lot of politeness.
I was civilized. And I was intimidated.

And what came of it? Nothing!

Now, in my 77th year, I eat BBQ with my bare hands and lots of paper towels. I eat ravioli and gnocchi in sauce with a table spoon, and spaghetti in sauce with a spoon and fork. I eat salad with a knife and fork, and I eat sandwiches the same way. Sometimes I eat fish with a table spoon. I use any utensil handy to get any food from where it sits up to my mouth, and I don't care much for table manners.
I have become a cave man. And I am happy.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Genuine Silverware Set


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I use a spoon for soup or ice cream, otherwise a knife and fork, and sop up the juice with a biscuit, cornbread, or toast.

My paternal grandfather, an Okie, like most of my family except for me and my sister (Texas), used a foldable, thin bladed knife with a rounded end and one sharp edge, that he carried with him everywhere. He ate everything but meat with the knife, which he used to cut the meat. He had excellent table manners, but wouldn't compromise on the knife.


----------



## ybnorml (Nov 26, 2014)

Knife and fork 95% of the time....spoon for soup, chowdah', and ice cream.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Cait43 said:


> Genuine Silverware Set


...An excellent choice, _Monsieur_. And the _sommelier_ will be at your table shortly with a canteen-cup full of our best **** Red.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I like to be prepared. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

GCBHM said:


> I like to be prepared. Better to have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


That is why God made hands you should wash before and after eating


----------



## otisroy (Jan 5, 2014)

This works 98% of the time. I used to take one camping and now it lives in my desk:

Snow Peak Titanium Spork

Every now and again someone will ask, "Is that a metal spork?".


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I use whatever is appropriate.

Food on a plate, usually knife and fork. Unless it's Chinese or Japanese, of course.
Pizza - bare hands. 
Food in a bowl - spoon usually.

Of course, I use my knife and fork British-style (fork upside down) because it pisses off the locals that I can even THINK of eating peas this way. 








Honestly, if I'm home - whatever comes to hand works.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

How in the World do you eat peas, using European fork technique? Spear 'em one-at-a-time?

I eat the way you do, as I was so trained by my (second-generation, ex-German/Polish) parents. But I switch my fork to my right hand, right-side-up, for scooping peas.

You made another good point: I forgot _hashii_ ("chopsticks") for Oriental food, including _soba_ (noodles).


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> How in the World do you eat peas, using European fork technique? Spear 'em one-at-a-time?
> 
> I eat the way you do, as I was so trained by my (second-generation, ex-German/Polish) parents. But I switch my fork to my right hand, right-side-up, for scooping peas.
> 
> You made another good point: I forgot _hashii_ ("chopsticks") for Oriental food, including _soba_ (noodles).


Ogden Nash said it best...:

I eat my peas with honey;
I've done it all my life.
It makes the peas taste funny,
But it keeps them on the knife.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

That quote must be from _The Golden Hashery of Ogden Nashery_.

(The _Golden Treasury_ I'll never clearly see.)



otisroy said:


> ...Every now and again someone will ask, "Is that a metal spork?"


Answer: "No, it's a foon."


----------



## Parson (Jan 7, 2015)

Wow, too much fun seeing all these responses, hahahaha! xD

As a side note, just woke my partner up from laughing... shhh... >.> lol


----------

